# pros and cons



## oilyormo (28 Jul 2012)

im intrigued by the single fixed wheel concept but i m not aware of the advantages over a geared bike other than ... simplicity, ie less to go wrong, and lighter weight. To me a bike with gears would be far better, yet im hearing that most people who ride fixed swear by em.

why would i want a single speed fixed bike????

sorry if this question has been asked before but im finding myself wanting one


----------



## Theseus (28 Jul 2012)

Best answer I could give would be to find someone who will lend you one for a couple of weeks.

You will either love it or hate it.

That is what did it for me.

ETA: I have also lent out one of mine to someone. He ended up getting his own as well.


----------



## oilyormo (29 Jul 2012)

but what is it about ? having just one speed with no freewheel

i dont know of one i can borrow but im intrigued enough to buy one or build one (got an old peugeot doin nothin). 

i see its a love it or hate it concept. I want one but i cant see the advantages


----------



## jim55 (29 Jul 2012)

Gets u fitter , it's really smooth and quiet , you seem more aware of being part of the bike in a weird zen shoot type thing , less maintenance And they seem a bit less delicate overall and gen lighter , oh it's " cooler " as well ( however I'm a bit old to b cool , I just like riding it)


----------



## Theseus (29 Jul 2012)

I suggest you have a read of this. Don't let the pictures at the bottom worry you, I can still count to 10.

One thing I do notice that I don't think Sheldon covers is that I have a much finer control of the bike at slow speeds. Particularly useful when filtering or working my way through stationary traffic.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2012)

oilyormo i was the same as you , kept trying to find one local to try no luck so then kept an eye out for an older style track frame set to use as a base , one came round after waiting for a while then hab lbs build me wheel with a flip flop hub so i could revert to freewheel if did not like fixed .

to cut long story short that one is now for sale and its replacement is under construction and should be in use soon .

shame Warrington not closer as you would be welcome to come and give it a try .

great fun and once gearing sorted to give you right balance of speed and climbing ability you will enjoy it


----------



## HLaB (29 Jul 2012)

The biggies for me is fun and the ability to get a good work out in a short space of time. I wasn't sure of the benefits either at first (other than simplicity) but I've gladdy been proved wrong; I've ended up doing 700 miles in 2 months on mine.


----------



## Nihal (29 Jul 2012)

This argument will never end,this,between Fixed and Gears

Here's the pros of Fixed
1)Lot less maintainence
2)Lot less malfunctions while riding.
3)If you're looking to improve speed,fixed are the best as you can easily kill yourself on one(pedalling ofcourse
4)Fixed is much hardewr to ride but that helps you build more strenght and power.
5)You ccan pedal a lot less but travel more by coasting

Thats as far as i know


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2012)

oilyormo said:


> im intrigued by the single fixed wheel concept but i m not aware of the advantages over a geared bike other than ... simplicity, ie less to go wrong, and lighter weight. To me a bike with gears would be far better, yet im hearing that most people who ride fixed swear by em.
> 
> why would i want a single speed fixed bike????
> 
> sorry if this question has been asked before but im finding myself wanting one


 
Fixed wheel bikes seem to be like Marmite, you either love them or hate them, I rode fixed in the late 1980's, early 1990's them stopped, the thread on the bottom bracket went on it and it wasn't worth getting it repaired, old frame. September 2007 I brought a pearson Touché off the internet and have been using it since, it mainly gets used for commuting but I have done long Sunday rides and winter club rides on it as well, I've clocked up about 15000 miles on it. The pro's and con's of fixed have been debated for years and will be debated for years to come. Personally I find it ideal for commuting, even if its a bit lumpy, general running around and they're an excellent winter bike, very good when its slippery and if its snowy or icy I prefer a fixed bike to a geared bike.


----------



## Boris Bajic (30 Jul 2012)

I ride fixed, but keep a geared bike too. I found myself getting more and more curious about it... so I made one with an old frame I had.

I'm with those above who say that you'll find out what the fuss is about when you ride one. I laughed uncontrollably for ages after my first fixed ride. I still smile a lot when riding one even now.

As to 'proper' benefits:

It does improve the smoothness of your pedalling.
It does increase your _'souplesse'._
Depending on the gearing you choose, it can increase your ability to ride at higher cadences.
There is certainly less maintenance, although I'm not sure that's a valid justification as all the fixed riders I know seem to love that side of things.
It is eerily quiet. Spooky, even.

I ride a little in big hills and it helps hugely with my ability both to grind away when climbing (40-ish rpm) and to go silly on long descents (170-ish rpm). 

I've never been quicker on fixed on any route I regularly ride, but that's not the point for me. On some routes I'm significantly slower.

I'd second the advice given above. Borrow one, set it up for your size and have a few goes. Don't discount vodka just because you like rum.


----------



## PpPete (30 Jul 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> I ride fixed, but keep a geared bike too. I found myself getting more and more curious about it... so I made one with an old frame I had.


 
Same for me: Curious, bought a cheap 531 frame off ebay, built it up with bits out of the stock of spares & and £2.99 fixed sprocket.
It's my first choice bike for short rides, especially anything "urban", shopping trips etc.


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Jul 2012)

IMO

Theoretical bullshit can fly right out of the window here. Most fixed riders don't really care about the "benefits". You need to just ride one and see if you like it, it is something to be experienced. All the theorising in the world wont help you here, if you hate the experience of the ride, the benefits will be nullified. If you love it, the con's wont feature in your thoughts!


----------



## zigzag (30 Jul 2012)

i've tried riding fixed twice - few years ago and recently - about five months in total. fixed would be my bike of choice if i lived in countryside or somewhere with less traffic and traffic lights than london. i like the "fluidness" of fixed, but you need to be careful riding close to curbs or going down twisty descents and potholed roads/country lanes - not very straightforward to bunny-hop over the obstacles at speed! i'm currently building a lightweight ss bike, it will have a flipflop hub and a freewheel. turning it into fixed will be five minute job, but i don't see myself riding fixed in near future.
as others said, try it and see if you like.


----------



## Theseus (30 Jul 2012)

zigzag said:


> fixed would be my bike of choice if i lived in countryside or somewhere with *less traffic and traffic lights than london*.


 
This may be where I would have a different opinion. I say may be because I have not had the joy of riding in London and do not know how much heavy London traffic differs to, say, heavy Edinburgh traffic. I find the fixed bike better for these conditions than one of his geared brothers. The control at low speed when filtering or negotiating stalled intersections is finer when fixed.


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2012)

zigzag said:


> i've tried riding fixed twice - few years ago and recently - about five months in total. fixed would be my bike of choice if i lived in countryside or somewhere with less traffic and traffic lights than london. i like the "fluidness" of fixed, but you need to be careful riding close to curbs or going down twisty descents and potholed roads/country lanes - not very straightforward to bunny-hop over the obstacles at speed! i'm currently building a lightweight ss bike, it will have a flipflop hub and a freewheel. turning it into fixed will be five minute job, but i don't see myself riding fixed in near future.
> as others said, try it and see if you like.


 
I differ here, in urban conditions with lots of junctions, roundabouts, lights and heavy traffic I would prefer to be on fixed.


----------



## zigzag (31 Jul 2012)

in my case there are 25 traffic lights in five miles and sections of the narrow road with stationary traffic and no space in the middle. with geared bike i can get a head start when the light turns green and in stationary traffic i can lean the bike to the left and coast between a curb and buses (i'd need to get onto a busy pavement and walk with the fixed bike alongside).


----------



## JDP (6 Aug 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> It is eerily quiet. Spooky, even.


 
This.
There are plenty of other things I like about fixed but that sense of quiet combined with the constant feel of movement makes fixed riding special.


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Aug 2012)

Touche said:


> Don't let the pictures at the bottom worry you, *I can still count to 10*.


With your socks and underpants on?


----------



## Ian H (6 Aug 2012)

I've ridden Audax SR series on both gears and fixed. I find I'm a bit slower on fixed for the longer distances. I tend to use the fixed for everyday riding and to get fit.


----------



## Steve-W (13 Aug 2012)

I bought a singlesped mtb which I am now re-building, I rode it a few times before stripping it down and found it great fun, simple, uncluttered, back to the way bike riding was when I was kid, its has a freewheel so no issues for me coasting, traffic etc, I used it for short local jump on jump off trips and it was great, track skewers and fixed seat clamp mean no worries about locking wheels & removing seatposts etc when quickly locking up when in a shop etc.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Smurfy (13 Aug 2012)

oilyormo said:


> why would i want a single speed fixed bike????


 
So that you can upset all the other multi-geared club riders by doing the same ride as them, but with only one gear and no freewheel!


----------



## Powered by Porridge (14 Aug 2012)

oilyormo said:


> but what is it about ? having just one speed with no freewheel
> 
> i dont know of one i can borrow but im intrigued enough to buy one or build one (got an old peugeot doin nothin).
> 
> i see its a love it or hate it concept. I want one but i cant see the advantages


 
I've has a fixed bike for about six years, I also have a couple of bikes with gears. I sometimes ride fixed, I sometimes ride geared. I just like riding bikes. Fortunately I live in Warrington, so if you're still interested, come round, have a cup of tea, and a go on the bike. It's a Surly Steamroller and is gorgeous. PM me to arrange something.


----------



## 4F (14 Aug 2012)

I sometimes ride fixed and I sometimes ride geared. I enjoy both and both have advantages over the other one depending on the type of ride / weather conditions etc.


----------



## Old Plodder (16 Sep 2012)

I see 4F says:
No helmet no hair, 365 days a year

S/He must be tired riding all the time........


----------



## gb901 (21 Sep 2012)

oilyormo said:


> im intrigued by the single fixed wheel concept but i m not aware of the advantages over a geared bike other than ... simplicity, ie less to go wrong, and lighter weight. To me a bike with gears would be far better, yet im hearing that most people who ride fixed swear by em.
> 
> why would i want a single speed fixed bike????
> 
> sorry if this question has been asked before but im finding myself wanting one


no thanks, notfor me - far too hard and tiribng!


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2012)

gb901 said:


> no thanks, notfor me - far too hard and tiribng!


 
A fixed is no harder than gears


----------



## Old Plodder (22 Sep 2012)

One theory is that with gears you are always subconciously thinking about when to change gear, & with a fixed/SS you aren't, & therefore, there is less mental fatigue when riding fixed/SS.

Free Your Mind .......


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Sep 2012)

fatmac said:


> One theory is that with gears you are always subconciously thinking about when to change gear, & with a fixed/SS you aren't, & therefore, there is less mental fatigue when riding fixed/SS.
> 
> Free Your Mind .......


 
Less mental fatigue, lmao! Scraping the barrell here!



gb901 said:


> no thanks, notfor me - far too hard and tiribng!


 
Great to see all of your posts display a consistent degree of ignorance! Excellent work!


----------



## Old Plodder (23 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Less mental fatigue, lmao! Scraping the barrell here!


Just an oft quoted theory when cyclists get into discussing fixed against gears.

(Having ridden both on 100 mile plus rides, I still got knackered whichever I was riding.)


----------



## steve broughton (23 Sep 2012)

Loving my fixie/ss though reading this one thing does puzzle me the "they are easier to maintain" comments yes granted but who cannot service or maintain a dérailleur geared bike? I have sat crying with a much loved sturmey archer 3 speed hub in what felt like a million pieces but a normal modern geared bike is simple?


----------



## Oldspice (5 Oct 2012)

Do fixed cyclist have problems claiming from insurance companys as the bikes do not have breaks?


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2012)

Oldspice said:


> Do fixed cyclist have problems claiming from insurance companys as the bikes do not have breaks?



My fixed has brakes front and rear.


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Oct 2012)

dave r said:


> My fixed has brakes front and rear.


As does mine when it's in road mode


----------



## Oldspice (5 Oct 2012)

I never knew they came with breaksgood to know. Would the bikes without breaks still be coverd by insurance?


----------



## jonny jeez (5 Oct 2012)

Nihal said:


> Here's the pros of Fixed
> 1)Lot less maintainence
> 2)Lot less malfunctions while riding.


and here's the cons

1)Lot less fingers.


Still like one though.


----------



## Old Plodder (6 Oct 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> and here's the cons
> 1)Lot less fingers.
> Still like one though.


Your obviously doing something wrong.......


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Oct 2012)

Oldspice said:


> I never knew they came with breaksgood to know. Would the bikes without breaks still be coverd by insurance?


 Fixed wheel bikes without BRAKES (sorry, not _breaks_) are for track use only.
All bikes must have 2 brakes to be road legal, with a FIXED wheel then the fixed wheel counts as a brake and thus you only need a front brake on the bike. A single speed bike needs 2 brakes to be fitted as there is no braking through the pedals.

So if you don't have 2 means of braking then your insurance compay won't be too happy.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Oct 2012)

zigzag said:


> in my case there are 25 traffic lights in five miles and sections of the narrow road with stationary traffic and no space in the middle. with geared bike i can get a head start when the light turns green and in stationary traffic i can lean the bike to the left and coast between a curb and buses (i'd need to get onto a busy pavement and walk with the fixed bike alongside).


 I rode fixed in central London for many years and found it my weapon of choice for urban riding. I'd argue that you shouldn't be going up the inside of buses anyhow, I would sit within the traffic like a car and wait there, you'll have all the time you need to get going. If you're cool enough of course then you can track stand between vehicles for a quicker getaway  

I rode fixed for many years as my only bike over all terrains, it soon becomes second nature .... geared bikes then feel somehow sluggish, noisy, overly complex and ugly.
Single speed seems the worst of all worlds as it offers none of the pedalling efficiency, though they're simple and easy I guess.


----------



## Oldspice (6 Oct 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> I rode fixed in central London for many years and found it my weapon of choice for urban riding. I'd argue that you shouldn't be going up the inside of buses anyhow, I would sit within the traffic like a car and wait there, you'll have all the time you need to get going. If you're cool enough of course then you can track stand between vehicles for a quicker getaway
> 
> I rode fixed for many years as my only bike over all terrains, it soon becomes second nature .... geared bikes then feel somehow sluggish, noisy, overly complex and ugly.
> Single speed seems the worst of all worlds as it offers none of the pedalling efficiency, though they're simple and easy I guess.


 
Thank you for the information and for pointing out my spelling mistake.


----------



## oilyormo (6 Oct 2012)

has anybody got any thoughts or experience of these:

http://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-fixie-track-bike-mens-933074 

looks like good value for money at first glance, or is it?


----------



## Pennine-Paul (6 Oct 2012)

Built up weight 14kg 
that's nearly 31lbs in old money.............................................avoid!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldspice (6 Oct 2012)

oilyormo said:


> has anybody got any thoughts or experience of these:
> 
> http://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-fixie-track-bike-mens-933074
> 
> looks like good value for money at first glance, or is it?


 
Avoid Probike,Muddyfox and Dunlop. I am sure there are a lot more companys out there, but there the ones that i can think of righ now.


----------



## zigzag (6 Oct 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Single speed seems the worst of all worlds as it offers none of the pedalling efficiency, though they're simple and easy I guess.



i would say that ss bikes have the best of both worlds - efficiency of fixed and ability to descend like a falcon, haha


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Oct 2012)

T


zigzag said:


> i would say that ss bikes have the best of both worlds - efficiency of fixed and ability to descend like a falcon, haha


 Touche!
But you don't get the advantage at TDC on the pedal stroke and SS is less effective up hill


----------



## Oldspice (6 Oct 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> T
> 
> Touche!
> But you don't get the advantage at TDC on the pedal stroke and SS is less effective up hill


 
t


----------



## zigzag (6 Oct 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> But you don't get the advantage at TDC on the pedal stroke and SS is less effective up hill


 
that's if you pedal in squares, but if in circles - no difference


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Oct 2012)

zigzag said:


> that's if you pedal in squares, but if in circles - no difference


 .... even if you pedal good circles I reckon that fixed is more effective ....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Oct 2012)

no flywheel effect no matter what shapes you pedal in.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> no flywheel effect no matter what shapes you pedal in.


 Good shot!


----------



## zigzag (6 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> no flywheel effect no matter what shapes you pedal in.


 
i would have thought so, but in reality this flywheel effect is barely noticeable (and this "free" energy must come from somewhere - legs?..). on a big descent however the advantage of freewheel is very clear.

i'd be interested to do some tests with fixed gear powertap hub, both fixed and freewheel, to come to proper conclusions


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Oct 2012)

zigzag said:


> i would have thought so, but in reality this flywheel effect is barely noticeable (and this "free" energy must come from somewhere - legs?..). on a big descent however the advantage of freewheel is very clear.
> 
> *i'd be interested to do some tests with fixed gear powertap hub, both fixed and freewheel, to come to proper conclusions*


Let us know what you find. Interestingly I think you'll find Time Trialers on fixed but never (as far as I know) Single speed. There must be a reason for that.


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> I rode fixed in central London for many years and found it my weapon of choice for urban riding. I'd argue that you shouldn't be going up the inside of buses anyhow, I would sit within the traffic like a car and wait there, you'll have all the time you need to get going. If you're cool enough of course then you can track stand between vehicles for a quicker getaway
> 
> I rode fixed for many years as my only bike over all terrains, it soon becomes second nature .... geared bikes then feel somehow sluggish, noisy, overly complex and ugly.
> Single speed seems the worst of all worlds as it offers none of the pedalling efficiency, though they're simple and easy I guess.


 
Fixed is my weapon of choice for commuting as well and is all I ride in winter, the geared bike goes away when the clocks change and doesn't come out until the spring


----------



## Oldspice (7 Oct 2012)

just realised the difference between fixed and single speed..........(I've had a long week)


----------



## Old Plodder (7 Oct 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Let us know what you find. Interestingly I think you'll find Time Trialers on fixed but never (as far as I know) Single speed. There must be a reason for that.


You do occasionally find a single freewheel on 'medium gear' TT's; these for those that don't know, must be riding a gear of no more than 72".
Fixed can be any ratio in a normal 'trial; the 'triallers on these just like riding fixed. 
(Been there, done that! )


----------



## tyred (8 Oct 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Let us know what you find. Interestingly I think you'll find Time Trialers on fixed but never (as far as I know) Single speed. There must be a reason for that.


 
From old books (60+ y.o.) I've read, it does seem as if freewheel was recommended for 50 or 100 mile time trials with fixed being used for shorter distances.


----------



## musa (11 Oct 2012)

fixed is cool..you can lookcool leg braking with power hurling roadies beside you with your bike lock tucked in your belt strap at your side/back 

generally slower on fixed than my gears but can still scalp some


----------



## derrick (7 Nov 2012)

Oldspice said:


> I never knew they came with breaksgood to know. Would the bikes without breaks still be coverd by insurance?


Would you ride it if it were broken


----------



## Oldspice (8 Nov 2012)

derrick said:


> Would you ride it if it were broken


 If what was broken?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Nov 2012)

another pro; on really cold mornings you can wear thick gloves, or several pairs as layers. There are no controls other than a brake lever you need to operate.


----------



## derrick (8 Nov 2012)

Oldspice said:


> If what was broken?


Breaks and brakes,


----------



## Oldspice (8 Nov 2012)

derrick said:


> Breaks and brakes,


What has that got to do with fixed gear?


----------



## oilyormo (8 Nov 2012)

question ive just thought of. with a fixed gear do the pedals not catch the ground when cornering??


----------



## derrick (8 Nov 2012)

oilyormo said:


> question ive just thought of. with a fixed gear do the pedals not catch the ground when cornering??


yep they do if you lean over to far.


----------



## oilyormo (8 Nov 2012)

so what can you do just corner slower i s'pose?


----------



## rb58 (8 Nov 2012)

Purpose built fixed gear bike will have a higher bottom bracket for this reason. Also I swapped the 175 cranks that came as stock on mine for 165s. Both these lessen the chance of pedal strike.

This might sound unlikely, and I can't really explain it, but I'm faster on my 15 mile London commute on my fixed than I am with gears.


----------



## derrick (8 Nov 2012)

oilyormo said:


> so what can you do just corner slower i s'pose?


I only had it happen once, i was about 17 years old at the time, but i still remember it hurting, still waiting for my new fixie to arrive not looking good for the weekend.


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Nov 2012)

oilyormo said:


> question ive just thought of. with a fixed gear do the pedals not catch the ground when cornering??


 
Unlikely if you are running appropriate length cranks and if the frame has been designed well (i.e. a higher bottom bracket). I have tipped my fixed over to see how far you would have to lean to get pedal strike and you would have to lean over a hell of a way!


----------



## Kookas (8 Nov 2012)

If you only want to build strength and fitness, ride a cheap MTB. I swear, after years of MTB commuting I could probably get a speeding ticket if you gave me a road bike.

A fixie's key advantage is the simplicity of it. Maintaining my bike is perhaps the least fun part of the whole thing.

Thing is, wouldn't a fixie have a lower top speed? At a certain point, your legs actually cannot go any faster, but without higher gears you'd probably find you're only doing about 30mph (a geared bike with large gears could go a lot faster).


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Unlikely if you are running appropriate length cranks and if the frame has been designed well (i.e. a higher bottom bracket). I have tipped my fixed over to see how far you would have to lean to get pedal strike and you would have to lean over a hell of a way!


Exactly so, I have 175 cranks on mine as I run a fairly big gear so a bit easier to climb with, I also tipped the bike to see how far I would have to lean to get pedal strike and as Rob3rt says it's a long way. I've done over 32,000 miles on my fixed and never grounded yet and I'm not exactly known for being a careful cyclist, though I would dispute this .
What's to like about fixed? The answer is too big, easier to ask what's not to like............nothing.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Nov 2012)

rb58 said:


> Purpose built fixed gear bike will have a higher bottom bracket for this reason. Also I swapped the 175 cranks that came as stock on mine for 165s. Both these lessen the chance of pedal strike.
> 
> This might sound unlikely, and I can't really explain it, but I'm faster on my 15 mile London commute on my fixed than I am with gears.


I find, day-to-day, I'm generally a bit slower on fixed but if I put my game face on, as I tend to do a couple of times a week, my pb on fixed is minutes faster than the pb I can get with gears.


----------



## clarion (9 Nov 2012)

I've checked how far my fixed will tip over before pedal (well, actually foot) strike occurs. It's not a track frame, but I will _never_ be leaning that far over in any bend at all - not even on my road bike.

I have experienced pedal strike when filtering beside stationary vehicles, forgetting that the cranks turn. The end of the left crank made sparks off the kerb. I stayed aboard, but learned an important lesson.


----------



## Ian H (9 Nov 2012)

You're not trying hard enough. I've grounded a pedal once or twice with hop and a skip. What worries me is bending the crank or the pedal spindle.


----------

